# Messenger



## steph PACA (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, depuis la derniere maj de messenger, l’appli ne marche plus sur mon applewatch 2. J’ai un iphone 6S. Tout marchait parfaitement il y a quelques jours. J’ai bien sûr tout essayer, redémarrer, supprimer L’appli messenger et la retélécharger ... ma montre indique qu’il faut que je me connecte avec mon iphone couplé. Ce texte reste et les  message messenger ne se chargent pas sur ma montre. Sur le telephone tout marche parfaitement.


----------



## pH4 (4 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Même constat sur Apple watch3


----------



## Oizo (4 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple Watch 5 et même problème


----------



## steph PACA (4 Juin 2020)

C’est marrant ce forum. En principe on l’utilise pour des solutions... mais la non ! On lit que des problèmes...


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

La patience mène à bien, la précipitation à rien.
T'inquiètes, ta solution va venir  
Perso je peux pas vous aider car j'ai pas de Watch.
Sinon j'ai trouvé ça, si ça peux vous aider : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/220028491


----------



## Cyril74570 (12 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La patience mène à bien, la précipitation à rien.
> T'inquiètes, ta solution va venir
> Perso je peux pas vous aider car j'ai pas de Watch.
> Sinon j'ai trouvé ça, si ça peux vous aider : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/220028491


Avons nous trouvé une solution?


----------



## pH4 (15 Juin 2020)

J’ai refait un test aujourd’hui ça fonctionne !!


----------

